# Lake!



## millyb (Aug 20, 2006)

At the bottom of my garden I have a lake, it is about half an acre in size.
It has many insects and small organisms living in it as well and some pond weed.
We have decided that we would like to have some fish in it however we are not sure what breeds to look at, I would like some fish that have some colour to them like some Koi carp as otherwise you wouldnt see them.
Any advice would be great.

Thanks,
Milly


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

go to the nearest large body of water that's natural and you'll find the perfect fish for it.


----------



## millyb (Aug 20, 2006)

thats pike :-(


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi,
If you go to your state's DNR site you should find some information about stocking small ponds. In many areas and in many states gold fish are considered naturalized and you can fish for them or stock them. If not you might have to limit yourself to indigenous species or sterile hybrids. Good luck and let us know what develops.
Sven


----------



## millyb (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Sven,
only problem is I live in England, I will see what I find however.
Thanks again,
Milly


----------

